# chivalry / gentlemanly conduct



## Scott (Feb 8, 2006)

Any recommended resources for teaching boys chivalry and gentlemanly conduct?


----------



## Scott (Feb 8, 2006)

BTW, this is from Leon Gauitier's Chivalry (Gauiter was a 19th century literary historian, who was an expert in French medieval chivalric literature):



> 1. Thou shalt believe all that the Church teaches, and shalt observe all its directions.
> 2. Thou shalt defend the Church.
> 3. Thou shalt repect all weaknesses, and shalt constitute thyself the defender of them.
> 4. Thou shalt love the country in the which thou wast born.
> ...


----------



## dkicklig (Feb 8, 2006)

Future Men


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Feb 8, 2006)

Focus on the family has a book "Raising Modern day Knights" about how to help your sons become men. Also, the works of G.A. Henry and some of the works of Sir walter Scott, particuarly his poetry, have characters that model chivalrous behavior. Also Charlotte M. Yonge is another another 19th author that wrote historical fiction and on the plus side she was a devout Christian.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 8, 2006)

Sorry to throw a wrench in here.....

So much of this "chivalry" stuff mistakes people's ideas of good manners with Biblical conduct. Christ was not very polite at times. 

I am tired of prim and proper arrogance telling me that cleanlienss is next to Godliness and that a good Christian will keep his yard perfectly cut. Or, last year, implying that a good wife (to my wife) will make sure she uses real plates instead of styrofoam all the time.


Much of this is not Gospel-drawn practices, but only Western forms of politeness. 

Let's kick Miss Manners and her annoying ways to the curb!!!


----------



## Puddleglum (Feb 8, 2006)

Trevor,
I think I can understand a little of what you're reacting to . . . but I don't necessarily agree that that's what this thread is about. Re-read the list that Scott posted - "defend the Church - not recoil before thine enemy - always the champion of the Right and the Good against Injustice and Evil" doesn't exactly sound "polite" to me!


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 8, 2006)

Reread the post....yep, my hastiness once again got the best of me. 

Sounds like a decent ten-point plan...

as long as Miss Manners is not enforcing them!




Yes, Future Men by Wilson is a great book on the subject. Men with backbone, honor and grit is what we need!


----------



## Robin (Feb 8, 2006)

In an age where rudeness is order of the day...it's good to hear fathers consider the skills required to raise godly sons.

As a woman, I'll settle for men caring about basic, civil conduct (common grace category) at least.

Meanwhile...check this out - and reflect, how much further we've sunk from Washington's day. (Imagine - a 16 year old writing this!)

George Washington, sometime before the age of 16, transcribed Rules of Civility & Decent Behaviour In Company and Conversation. 

http://www.history.org/Almanack/life/manners/rules2.cfm



Robin


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 8, 2006)

_Gaining Favour with God and Man_ by William Thayer is excellent (one that I can recommend based on owning and having read it).

Also seconding G.A. Henty on historical fiction points.

I have heard good things about _The Birkenhead Drill_ by Douglas Phillips.

[Edited on 2-9-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## satz (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> BTW, this is from Leon Gauitier's Chivalry (Gauiter was a 19th century literary historian, who was an expert in French medieval chivalric literature):
> 
> 
> ...



sounds great!

For point no. 1 though, why not replace 'church' with 'bible'?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dkicklig_
> Future Men


Generally a good book. My primary criticism is that it makes some very strident statements that are unnecessarily offensive. Let's face it, we have some men that didn't play sports or do "rough and tumble" kinds of things coming up.

One gets the idea from Wilson that if a man throws like a girl he needs to get with the program or his son will be a miserable failure as a man. I'm being a bit hyperbolic but I could see that book causing a family to recoil from a Church because they're not immediately on board with Wilson's arguments. 

His convictions are in some secondary issues but are presented so strongly as to come across as essentials of the faith. In that, I think it could be a cause of needless division.


----------



## satz (Feb 9, 2006)

I think there is a balance to be struck here. Biblical values of kindness, gentleness, graciousness etc are not to be mistaken for being sissified or effiminate.

On the other hand, there is certainly a sense in which the touchy-feely, false-love-to-everyone mentality that is the result of seeker sensitive arminian theology has to be refuted.

If we look at Jesus, Paul, David and other men of God in the bible we can see both gentleness and harshness, depending on what the situation requires. Let us not go too far into either extreme and become unbalanced.

In anycase, if a man is completely obedient and uncompromising on the word of God, i think that makes him man enough in God's sight. It doesn't matter if he has pasty white skin and can't catch a ball to save his life.


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 9, 2006)

Doesn't the Vision Forum have a lot of titles?


----------



## Robin (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by dkicklig_
> ...



 An understatement....

r.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, the Birkenhead Drill and Hentys' can be ordered from Vision Forum.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 9, 2006)

Great critique Rich!!!


----------

